# Long queues daily at Sabadell (La Cam)



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Any idea why there is long queues at the branches of SABADELL around Altea,Alfaz del Pi (Albir) daily,not sure why so many locals are there for ? 

Just wondering if they are closing their account or they have heard any news re:SABADELL ?

I have been been for the past week to change a standing order but had to leave because of the long queues and cannot do it online as I would need a new card my 

CAM Card is useless

Thanks,Celia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Any idea why there is long queues at the branches of SABADELL around Altea,Alfaz del Pi (Albir) daily,not sure why so many locals are there for ?
> 
> Just wondering if they are closing their account or they have heard any news re:SABADELL ?
> 
> ...


apparently they have been merging/changing their online systems - some people are experiencing a lot of problems accessing their accounts online - maybe they are all going into the branch to sort things out - just the same as you are?


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

All is clear now,been today to sort out whether it is worth to start/continue with SABADELL,too many conditions transferring state pension is not enough but also to open 

a savings account of €100 per month etc....

I am debating if all this hassle is worth staying or bank elsewhere,do not like SABADELL dictating to me.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You are talking about a different account I think. Thats the account where you get no charges, no credit card charges and they pay you a percentage of your utility bills back into your account. The requirement is that you have a regular payment going in or an insurance policy with them. The standard account (Prestige) doesnt require this


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well,the Dutch Director (manager) promised to call me today and yes I have waited but no call,so I am still not sure if I like to bank with SABADELL 

Are you familiar with their different accounts ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, I have banked with them and have had both the Prestige and Expansion accounts since 2006. I also banked with BBVA and Banco Valencia in two years or so previous to that, and Sabadell were superior to both of them imho


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply,I am push about by two bossy Dutch women at this branch,I was asked if I could introduce someone,take out an insurance etc.... That's why 


I felt being told what to do,maybe another branch nearer to home would be different with the Spanish staff ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply,I am push about by two bossy Dutch women at this branch,I was asked if I could introduce someone,take out an insurance etc.... That's why
> 
> 
> I felt being told what to do,maybe another branch nearer to home would be different with the Spanish staff ?


Dutch people tend to be fairly forthright, for sure 

As I said, if you have an insurance or you have a monthly amount paid in then you will be able to take the Expansion account, maybe thats what they were trying to tell you. The Prestige account is a normal account and with that one you have bank charges


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes,we had BBVA and very bad experience with them,they charged us very high PPI for our prestamo and when we paid them off it was such a relief


BankInter is quite friendly and helpful,their mobile rates are very reasonable


I understand I have to pay tax on our house as a non-resident,I was unaware about this as I am back and forth to UK,have you read this in the local papers ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Yes,we had BBVA and very bad experience with them,they charged us very high PPI for our prestamo and when we paid them off it was such a relief
> 
> 
> BankInter is quite friendly and helpful,their mobile rates are very reasonable
> ...


 that's not a new thing - it has always been the case


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Where do I pay this and who to ? Can I pay through the bank ?


Thanks,Celia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Where do I pay this and who to ? Can I pay through the bank ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,Celia


you pay it to Hacienda (the tax office)

the info is all here 

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEA...sidentes/Folletos_divulgativos/irnringles.pdf


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks,do you get the gestor to do this or do you get a form and pay direct to Hacienda ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Thanks,do you get the gestor to do this or do you get a form and pay direct to Hacienda ?


I'm oretty sure you can do it yourself - but being a non-property owning resident I don't have to deal with it

I DO get my gestor to do my taxes though


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

The merge with Sabadel from Cam bank took place on the 10th December, I don't honestly think thee will be much improvements with services they offer. I much prefer La Caixa


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm oretty sure you can do it yourself - but being a non-property owning resident I don't have to deal with it
> 
> I DO get my gestor to do my taxes though


Might be easier and better to get a gestor to do this,I am sure he/she would be more familiar with the Hacienda than I am


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

agua642 said:


> The merge with Sabadel from Cam bank took place on the 10th December, I don't honestly think thee will be much improvements with services they offer. I much prefer La Caixa


I would stay with SABADELL if they offer what I am looking for 'free banking' as we have regular transfers of couple of thousands euro monthly


----------

